
Hamagen - Israel releases an app for tracking exposures to Covid-19 - mderazon
https://medium.com/@oleiba/hamagen-fight-coronavirus-and-preserve-privacy-b1631693bb46
======
funerr
Here is the source code: [https://github.com/MohGovIL/hamagen-react-
native](https://github.com/MohGovIL/hamagen-react-native)

Maybe it could be cool to fork per country?

